# Cách Giải Rượu Nhanh Và Hiệu Quả



## thaisakura (2/2/19)

Cách Giải Rượu Nhanh Và Hiệu Quả - Trong những buổi liên hoan ngày lễ tết bạn thường có tâm trạng rất vui vẻ vì vậy nên việc uống vài chén cũng rất hay xảy ra và hiện tượng say rượu rất hay gặp phải. Hãy xem cách giải rượu nhanh nhất tại nhà này nhé.






Sau đây mình chia sẻ các cách giải rượu dân gian rất hay hoặc xem video nha.

Uống rượu quá nhiều có thể sẽ gây ra ngộ độc rượu, người bị ngộ độc nhẹ có thể lập tức ăn 3-5 quả chuối, như thế vừa giúp thanh lọc máu vừa nhuận phổi giải rượu.Uống nước míaNước mía giúp giải bia rượu hiệu quả, cho người say uống dần, vài lần sẽ tỉnh.Do đó, khi đi uống rượu bia về, bạn có thể mua ngay ly nước mía để uống hoặc nếu nhà có mía thì xay ép mía để uống nhé.

Mía: Nước mía là một cách giải rượu rất nhanh và hiệu quả.

Cam: Lấy 3 - 5 quả cam tươi hoặt quýt tươi bóc vỏ ăn trực tiếp hoặc ép thành nước uống.

Vỏ quýt: Lấy vỏ quýt sấy khô, nghiền nhỏ, thêm vào 1,5g muối, nấu canh ăn.

Quả lê: Lê gọt vỏ ăn trực tiếp hoặc xay ép thành nước để uống.

Khi người say rượu đã nôn hết thức ăn thì trong dạ dày bây giờ đang bị trống rỗng nên cần cho họ ăn cháo hoặc súp sẽ giúp họ tỉnh táo. Bởi vì khi cháo và súp gặp phải chất cồn sẽ giúp cơ thể bổ sung muối natri và kali, cơ thể bạn sẽ được phục hồi nhanh chóng còn tình trạng nửa tỉnh nửa mê khi trong cơn say rượu nữa.

Với 5 cách giải rượu vừa nhanh chóng lại hiệu quả ở trên, hy vọng các bạn có thể áp dụng tốt cho bản thân để tránh việc say rượu ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe, công việc và cuộc sống của bạn nhé!


----------

